# Lawnmower blenny has disappeared......



## revisMVP

Hey guys, I haven't seen my blenny in a few days. He has just flat out disappeared. I have searched everywhere in the tank and found no body or any sign of him. He' quite big so it's impossible to miss him. There's no chance he jumped out or was ate by a other fish. I'm just baffled by this. What could have happened???


----------



## TheJakeM

I saw these guys on animal planet and at the aquarium. They seem to always be hiding and burrowing. If you have sand substrate or large seashells and rocks, he could be inside/under them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## revisMVP

Still no sign of him. Assuming the worst at this point..


----------



## emc7

Open the lid first thing in the morning and sniff. If he'd been rotting all night you'd smell ammonia. Reconsider the jumped out, fish can escape through tiny holes and flop themselves all the way across the room and into the deepest, darkest corner under furniture.


----------



## weedkiller

related to Houdini?? or maybe he is secretly an alien invader that has jumped back into the beam of light and zapped himself back to his space ship 
seriously though.... check in all the corners under the cupboards if there is no sign in the tank


----------



## kay-bee

If the blenny happened to have died in the tank and if you have a lot of live rock housing lots of micro fauna, it is quite possible they (various inverts such as microstars, certain pods, bristleworms, hitch hiking crustaceans and things of this ilk) and/or cleaning crew (crabs, snails, scavenging seastars, etc) could have completely consumed the remains of the fish seemingly overnight.


----------



## JayD976

He's probably a goner. I've had two and they both died in this manner. I few days later I'd find the crabs feeding on what was left of the carcass wedged between the sand and bottom of the rock structure in back of tank. Good luck


----------

